# Unbelievable rock art.



## cement (Oct 28, 2007)

While I was away on holidays I took time out to catch up with a good friend of mine who is an archaeologist. His forte is Egyptian study and he told me a while ago that he had some amazing stuff to show me. I thought it was something he may have bought back from a recent trip but when he took me and my son bush for the day i was thinking probably herp related.
What a surprise I got!!
Here it is, he allowed me to take photos, on the proviso that i keep the location a secret. So don't bother pming me for details, I won't tell.
He is under the impression that there is much more than just heiroglyphs here, and needs time to carefully sort through the area.
He has his theories, but swore me to secrecy ( i asked if I could put something up here, and he was ok, it should pique some interested minds.)
It might take me a few threads to get it all up
Enjoy the show.


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 28, 2007)

they are the ones up here in one of the parks in the hunter valley arnt they?


----------



## Radar (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmmm. LOL.


----------



## Australis (Oct 28, 2007)

Magic spot that one.


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 28, 2007)

if they are the ones from the hunter valley then apprently when they were deciphered by an egyptologist (sp?)
they told of a story of a trade ship being lose and whilst gathering supplied their leader was bitten by a snake and later died. also they believe that the egyptians had visisted australia a few times due to this sort of thing being found around a bit and also evidence in egyptian tombs of plants that only grow in australia and also animals that resemble kangaroos..

another theroy is that some guy just carved them a few hundred years ago and now people thin kthey are real

either way its an intresting story


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 28, 2007)

It's interesting that Anubis is not holding a flagellum in the pictograph shown. I think someone from modern times is trying to have a lend of us


----------



## PhilK (Oct 28, 2007)

Bet someone had fun doing that thinking "archaeologists are gonna FREAK OUT" hahahaha

It'd be believable if real heiroglyphics were that messy. They're much much neater: http://images.jupiterimages.com/common/detail/36/42/22184236.jpg & http://www.awesomestories.com/biography/stories/hammurabi/images/third_language.jpg

To think that ancient Egyptians somehow travelled to Australia is riddddiiiculous!


----------



## cement (Oct 28, 2007)

This is the australian bush by the way.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 28, 2007)

Hahahah the lichen isn't even growing in the carvings... they must be ancient! Hahaha


----------



## Bill07 (Oct 28, 2007)

cool pics theres alot of rock art of various forms out there that very few people ever get too see and alot more that has been destroyed


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 28, 2007)

haha didnt notice that


----------



## cement (Oct 28, 2007)

Not Hunter Valley.


----------



## cement (Oct 28, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Hahahah the lichen isn't even growing in the carvings... they must be ancient! Hahaha


 
Must be because there under cover and protected from the elements


----------



## bump73 (Oct 28, 2007)

cement said:


> Must be because there under cover and protected from the elements


 
I think the point Philk is making is that it is on the rest of the rock, but not in the carvings, suggesting that they are'nt that old..However the photo with the kid in the first set it appears to be growing on the bird thing.

So my point is i have no point:?
ben


----------



## Kirby (Oct 28, 2007)

i know the horizontal snake hieroglyphic is F, the lion is L, the semi circle is T the zig zag is N

and thats all i can decifer.. 

taught myself a bit or hieroglyphics about a year ago.. interesting.. although i didnt thinkt he edgyptians were up for drawing on anything but paper and temples.. not necessarily the 'primitive' cave drawings.. 

interestign tho, kangaroo's and aussie plants in egyptian temples.. got a link or proof? or even the story behind this..? interesting.. 

i dont understand how well over 2000 years ago (probably near 3000) they managed to get past asia, and down to australia, in small boats without the invention of sails or mechanical force, rathr man power and oars.. i suppose the greeks got a fair way around the globe soon after them, but never as far away as egypt to australia.. 

and as egyptians, why have the ambition to seek 'new lands' when your soul purpose is to prepair and get rich for the 'after life'


----------



## Australis (Oct 28, 2007)

Not the same spot, but yeah


----------



## Kirby (Oct 28, 2007)

th ephoto with the child, i do not beleive was drawn by egyptiian hieroglyphists. the symbol in the hand of the God, is not as near precise and symetrical as the edgyptians LOVED. the figure as well as 'sentance tablets' and individual symbols are not symetrical nor does the figure have the long legs, and square and precise figure in all other egyptian depictions.. 


i think its a trick by some bushman who searched google a few hundred years ago.. LOL.. whoever did it, is a smart coockie


----------



## Nephrurus (Oct 28, 2007)

Some proper old stuff... For the figures, at least 17,000.... so they say. 
















mmmmm Pictures didn't upload properly it seems.... I'll try later

-H


----------



## PhilK (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah my point was that inside many of the lines, lichen hasn't grown.. suggesting that someone carved through existing lichen and it hasn't had time to regrow.

Not to mention how messy they are. Nowhere near the Egyptian perfection.


----------



## mickousley (Oct 28, 2007)

thats the first thing i looked for


PhilK said:


> Hahahah the lichen isn't even growing in the carvings... they must be ancient! Hahaha


----------



## cris (Oct 28, 2007)

Why do you say it is unbelievable? :lol:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 28, 2007)

I could see Egyptians traversing the seas in papyrus boats :shock: How could anyone in their right mind contemplate Egyptians in Australia before say the Aboriginals. That would open up a can of worms with regard to native title. As Kirby has said, a smart bush cookie probably looked up the info on Google a couple of hundred years ago (at least after 1770)...


----------



## cris (Oct 28, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> I could see Egyptians traversing the seas in papyrus boats :shock: How could anyone in their right mind contemplate Egyptians in Australia before say the Aboriginals. That would open up a can of worms with regard to native title. As Kirby has said, a smart bush cookie probably looked up the info on Google a couple of hundred years ago (at least after 1770)...



Drifting off the topic but there where ppl here when Australian aboriginals migrated and settled here(or "invaded" as some would call it), the thing is its that long ago it isnt relevant to or politically benificial to modern racist arguement/policy.


----------



## Miss B (Oct 28, 2007)

Erm, I'm not convinced (nor 'amazed').


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 28, 2007)

they look exactly like the ones in here in the hunter valley.

and as for the aussie stuff found in tombs.. i seen it on a doco many years ago that was about the egyptians and their traveling.

and how it it not possible for them to make the trip over here? they built the piramids didnt they? (not sayign i belive its fair dinkem or anythign tho)


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 28, 2007)

interesting pics,
looks like some dude has just copied some heiroglyphics onto some random rocks LOL


----------



## PhilK (Oct 28, 2007)

OK from everything I know (and I did a bit in uni last year, but I'm by no means an expert) Aboriginals _were_ the first people here.. there were no 'Australian natives'.

It's not possible, Oskorei, because they didn't posess the technology to travel anywhere far by sea. That came thousands of years later from what I remember. They had rudimentary fishing vessels they sailed on relatively calm waters.. No way could they stand up to a voyage of that magnitude. Not to mention they'd have no reason to come all the way here (there are plenty of countries between us and them), have no way to supply themselves with food and water for such a journey and as mentioned already, probably had no interest at all in going anywhere but to an awesome afterlife.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 28, 2007)

So what about when all these countries were joined together?
Just a thought?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah I think when all the countries were joined together we were still evolving in 'Europe/Africa'.. We definitly weren't widespread that's for sure.

I could be very wrong.. I'm going on a hazy memory.


----------



## Veredus (Oct 29, 2007)

Homo sapiens have only been around for about 250, 000 years, the last of the continents broke apart in the order of some hundreds of millions of years ago


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the last photo translates as 'Cleopatra does the nasty...'


----------



## PhilK (Oct 29, 2007)

That's what I was getting hahaha thank you for translating my gibberish


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 29, 2007)

And the name of this Egyptologist would be? And he works for which institution? I'd very much like to read the papers he's produced on this finding.
I'm absolutely serious too. I know some Egyptologists, I'll hit them up this week while I'm in at uni and see if I can shed some more light on the subject


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 29, 2007)

*Oh no, the Ga'uld has been to Australia. We better get the Azgard imformed so they can protect us ... :lol:*


----------



## pythoness (Oct 29, 2007)

It's fake. someone thought it was funny in the 70s, too many mushrooms or something. the hyroglyphs don't say anything at all coherent, and there are some glyphs that don't exist.
it's a definite fake, and tatamount to graffiti, albeit slowly done


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm not going to be so quick to dismiss this as a hoax. Stranger things have happened in the world, an example i can think of is 3000 year old kangaroo bones in China. As unlikely as it seems it is not completely impossible, who's to say there wasn't a land expedition by the ancient egyptians that learnt/borrowed sailing technology from other cultures.

It is an intriguing story.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 29, 2007)

that's one old kangaroo warukazi...

Ok.. lichen is a good indicator - but looking at the lichen (which can grow up to 1cm per year in diameter - generally speakinh) it appears, by all approximates maybe only 20 years old??? 

Sandstones weather very easily as well. If these carvings were 1000s of years old, or even hundreds, I would think they'd be 'less' indented. I'm certainly no archaelogist or egyptologist. But they do appear to be a little suspicious - though, possible!


----------



## Colin (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like some Goa'uld symbols as well :lol:


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 29, 2007)

Colin said:


> Looks like some Goa'uld symbols as well :lol:




*Maybe the Jaffa could help us decipher them. :lol::lol:*


----------



## Radar (Oct 29, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> I'm not going to be so quick to dismiss this as a hoax. Stranger things have happened in the world, an example i can think of is 3000 year old kangaroo bones in China. As unlikely as it seems it is not completely impossible, who's to say there wasn't a land expedition by the ancient egyptians that learnt/borrowed sailing technology from other cultures.
> 
> It is an intriguing story.


 

The chinese had huge seagoing ships, fleets of the things, before the british even knew the sea existed. Captin cook supposedly 'discovered australia", the chinese have charts covering about 90% of the world, including australia, long before him. Its sad that we only ever get 'british history', cause the rest of the world has so much going for it exploration wise. :x

Gondwanaland broke up 120 million years ago, for those wondering.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 29, 2007)

DiamondAsh said:


> *Maybe the Jaffa could help us decipher them. :lol::lol:*



Everyone knows it is Daniel Jackson who is the best for interpreting heiroglyphs.


----------



## Veredus (Oct 29, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> I'm not going to be so quick to dismiss this as a hoax. Stranger things have happened in the world, an example i can think of is 3000 year old kangaroo bones in China. As unlikely as it seems it is not completely impossible, who's to say there wasn't a land expedition by the ancient egyptians that learnt/borrowed sailing technology from other cultures.
> 
> It is an intriguing story.


 
The discovery of ancient kangaroo bones in China is not so surprising considering the Chinese did leave their wolves here.


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 29, 2007)

Veredus said:


> The discovery of ancient kangaroo bones in China is not so surprising considering the Chinese did leave their wolves here.



And their restaurants.

Had someone translate those photos.Basically it says "Come in spinner"


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 29, 2007)

as for the carvings not being as net like the ones in egypt. the ones in egypt woudl have been done my artists who have great skill in such things. if these were carved by travelers form egypt they would have most likely been carved by people whom are less skilled in the art.. eve nspellign woudl have been a big thing back then.

not saing i think its true or anything just find it intresteing and am putting up little arguments for everyone to discuss.

found this also http://www.crystalinks.com/egyptaustralia.html

has the same pic as yours and says it is the hunter valley one mate


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 29, 2007)

also

http://www.awarenessquest.com/research.htm

and 

http://members.ozemail.com.au/~classblu/egypt/egypt.htm


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe I missed something, but I couldn't find the part on those sites that said that the information contained within them was endorced by an accredited research institution. Perhaps you could point me in the right direction?


----------



## cement (Oct 29, 2007)

That link is interesting Oskorei, the picture is definatly the same, but I tell you man this is not at the Hunter valley.


----------



## cris (Oct 29, 2007)

cement said:


> That link is interesting Oskorei, the picture is definatly the same, but I tell you man this is not at the Hunter valley.



Must have something to do with that stargate thingo ask that jack daniels guy.


----------



## Australis (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, not Hunter Valley!

How many of these are there in NSW?? :shock:


----------



## cris (Oct 29, 2007)

Australis said:


> Yes, not Hunter Valley!
> 
> How many of these are there in NSW?? :shock:



What have you been doing with your rats? i blame them for this :x


----------



## cement (Oct 29, 2007)

Australis said:


> Yes, not Hunter Valley!
> 
> How many of these are there in NSW?? :shock:


 
Exactly Australis!
Apparently egyptians did travel to Australia and no one wants to beleive it. Unless its on foxtel it didn't happen.
Oh , so many doubting Thomas's.


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 29, 2007)

cement said:


> Exactly Australis!
> Apparently egyptians did travel to Australia and no one wants to beleive it. Unless its on foxtel it didn't happen.
> Oh , so many doubting Thomas's.



:lol: I'm still waiting on the name of your Egyptologist friend, references to his research papers, and which uni he's affiliated with.


----------



## Australis (Oct 29, 2007)

You dont have to be affiliated with UNI, even ya average joe 
can get things done.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 29, 2007)

Making claims that Egyptians came over here ages ago and carved heirogylphs around the joint is a fairly big call for an "average joe" to make..


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, so he's not affiliated with a uni. You said he's an Egyptologist right?. These discoveries are a *huge* deal and he must have written a number of papers on them. Papers I'd like to read. Hence my wanting his name and details on his work


----------



## firedragon (Oct 29, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Bet someone had fun doing that thinking "archaeologists are gonna FREAK OUT" hahahaha
> 
> It'd be believable if real heiroglyphics were that messy. They're much much neater: http://images.jupiterimages.com/common/detail/36/42/22184236.jpg & http://www.awesomestories.com/biography/stories/hammurabi/images/third_language.jpg
> 
> To think that ancient Egyptians somehow travelled to Australia is riddddiiiculous!


 
Though they're probably not real, how is it rediculous to think that? other cultures have been traveling the world and trading for a very long time.. Captain cook may have "founded" australia but i'm sure there were plenty of others here first.... JMO


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 29, 2007)

to be so close minded about things is rediculous.

sure it seems a bit strange but its not impossible

i also noticed on one of those sites i posted that the people looking at them cleaned them up a bit. that woudl explain the lack of moss growing in them.. the cleaned it out to see them


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 29, 2007)

firedragon said:


> Though they're probably not real, how is it rediculous to think that? other cultures have been traveling the world and trading for a very long time.. Captain cook may have "founded" australia but i'm sure there were plenty of others here first.... JMO



It's been documented that the English weren't the first to get here, that's irrelevent to this discussion. However, please point me towards the research that gives evidence that the Ancient Egyptians had the initiative and capacity to travel great distances successfully across oceans. I'd very much like to read it


----------



## PhilK (Oct 29, 2007)

firedragon said:


> Though they're probably not real, how is it rediculous to think that? other cultures have been traveling the world and trading for a very long time.. Captain cook may have "founded" australia but i'm sure there were plenty of others here first.... JMO


 
Look at the rest of the thread and you will see various reasons that suggest why it is ridiculous to think that the Egyptians came here. Also research their technology and when the nearest sea voyage of any magnitude was, and this will further prove they couldn't've sailed here. Also think of the sheer massiveness (not a word) of that undertaking! Why would they possibly by pass allll the countries on the way to sail to this middle-of-nowhere island?

These aren't made by Egyptians. I'd bet my car on it. Do you have any idea how _huge_ this news would be? It would definitly have been on the news various times and top scientists/archeologists/Egyptologists would be working on it.. It wouldn't be being discussed and argued over on a herp site's Chit Chat forum


----------



## slip_phreak (Oct 29, 2007)

theres a similar thing to this in bundeena, where there is a fairly sizeable collection of legit aboriginal sandstone carvings amongst which someone else has come along and carved a huge " wallabies" symbol.. We went there in year 10 for HSIE i think...


----------



## firedragon (Oct 29, 2007)

It was aliens


----------



## Australis (Oct 29, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> Ok, so he's not affiliated with a uni. You said he's an Egyptologist right?.



I didnt say anything.


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 29, 2007)

You're right. My bad


----------



## PhilK (Oct 29, 2007)

Somebody did say something about an Egyptologist though, Vat.. Was it cement?


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Oct 29, 2007)

What does it matter who did it? If it is real how will it change your life now? If it's fake how will it change your life now? If it's aliens how will it change your life now? It may change what you feel or believe but how would it change your life?
P.S. i don't know if it's real ( nor do i care as i can't change that ) but what i would like to know is if it is whatever ( you the person with a mind to think for yourself ) you think it maybe how would it change your life now?


----------



## firedragon (Oct 29, 2007)

the friend is an archeologist and his forte is egyptian study


----------



## PhilK (Oct 29, 2007)

Newbie, are you trying to say something doesn't matter because it doesn't change someone's life?

1000s of acres are being cleared of the Amazon.. but how does that change your life now?
Japanese people are killing whales... but how does that change my life now?
People are importing exotics and breeding hybrids.. but how does that change my life now?

See where your logic fails?


----------



## inthegrass (Oct 29, 2007)

many cans ago, a lump hammer and a cold chisel.?.
cheers


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, cement said his friend was one 


I don't know why people are throwing around the whole 'dis-believers are just being negative' thing either. I'm a history major at university, I take such things quite seriously. I just wanna read the research papers! Please! Somebody show me some credentials! :lol:


----------



## slip_phreak (Oct 29, 2007)

inthegrass said:


> many cans ago, a lump hammer and a cold chisel.?.
> cheers



doubt you'd even need a lump hammer and a chisel.. most likely just a philips head screw driver and alot of rubbing lol.. a lump hammer + chisel would have shattered the edges and not given them the smooth look about them imo.,.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 29, 2007)

Easy Newbie, chill..

You seemed to want to dispell peoples interest in this heirogylphs thing by suggesting it doesn't effect our lives in any way. I merely stated that's crazy talk.


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Oct 29, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Easy Newbie, chill..
> 
> You seemed to want to dispell peoples interest in this heirogylphs thing by suggesting it doesn't effect our lives in any way. I merely stated that's crazy talk.


 
Don't want to dispell anything was only asking a question on HOW it effects YOUR life's? A question that no one want's to answer.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 29, 2007)

It doesn't effect my life.

Question answered.


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Oct 29, 2007)

.....Newbie..... said:


> Don't want to dispell anything was only asking a question on HOW it effects YOUR life's? A question that no one want's to answer.


 
EDIT: No one but one want's to answer...


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 30, 2007)

Uhh....you honestly don't know how proof of the existance of aliens could change lives?

Anyway, I for one would be wanting to know the amount of inter-breeding between Egyptians and locals, and also the extent of 'culture sharing'. In addition it would mean a monumental change in our understanding of the Egyptians' iniative and skill concerning sea travel, trading and imperialism. Yes, all of that would effect mine and many other peoples lives.


----------



## Jozz (Oct 30, 2007)

.....Newbie..... said:


> EDIT: No one but one want's to answer...


 
Thats because it's a retarded question


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 30, 2007)

So taking time out of your day to discuss it on an internet forum isn't affecting your life?
</IMG>


----------



## method (Oct 30, 2007)

.....Newbie..... said:


> EDIT: No one but one want's to answer...



Thats because that question fails, why not simply ask why let anything affect ones life at all.. why not? Thats because its a lame, ignorant question (no offense intended)


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah newbie its the most stupid question ever. it might not effect anyones life, but it an intresting and there is a huge amount of things about the old times we dont know about... how ca nwe be so sure about what the ancient egyptian are and are not capible of if we cants even get the full details of moden history like WWII and what not.


----------



## Colin (Oct 30, 2007)

Veredus said:


> The discovery of ancient kangaroo bones in China is not so surprising considering the Chinese did leave their wolves here.




Didn't they also find some prehistoric platypus bones in Patagonia as well? I'm sure I have the article in an old Australian Museum magazine at home.


----------



## Colin (Oct 30, 2007)

I googled and here's a link  
It was actually a 63-million-year-old prehistoric platypus tooth found in 1992.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1511/is_n1_v14/ai_13670058


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 30, 2007)

Is this the rock art that was originally discovered by Rex Gilroy, the yowie hunter? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

Colin said:


> Didn't they also find some prehistoric platypus bones in Patagonia as well? I'm sure I have the article in an old Australian Museum magazine at home.



I'm not sure. I heeard the thing about the roo bones in China from a uni lecturer during a history unit i did.


----------



## cement (Oct 30, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> Ok, so he's not affiliated with a uni. You said he's an Egyptologist right?. These discoveries are a *huge* deal and he must have written a number of papers on them. Papers I'd like to read. Hence my wanting his name and details on his work


 
This is exactly the sort of exposure my friend told me this would produce. I am not giving you trophy hunters any info, other then just be happy you get to see some freaky art work that may be something you don't see very often.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, so he speculates that Ancient Egyptians came to Australia, left heiroglyphs here... Yet he is not willing to show any proof or do any research?

That's a good way to make people believe him... Oh wait, no it isn't!


----------



## Australis (Oct 30, 2007)

A egyptian might of hitched a lift with some vikings on one of their epic sagas


----------



## cement (Oct 30, 2007)

Can any of you decipher anything that I photographed? It would be good to get other opinions on what is written here, or maybe it is just doodling. Hard not to notice the tone of your opinions, maybe you can decipher and then we all would know.


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 30, 2007)

Your Egyptologist friend would be able to read them. Why didn't he tell you?
Seriously guy, I'm not having a go. PhilK is right, if this was legit and your friend was an Egyptologist he'd _want_ this to gain exposure and he'd have written research papers about it. I know some archaeologists-they don't cover up their findings.

I am not a trophy hunter, and I'll thank you not to suggest otherwise.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

Or your Egyptologist friend could decipher..?


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 30, 2007)

no Ausralis the viking found the americas 1000 years before colubas did!


----------



## Australis (Oct 30, 2007)

Oskorei said:


> no Ausralis the viking found the americas 1000 years before colubas did!



I didnt say they didnt


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 30, 2007)

but that was one thing that was concidered utter crap till they found some solid proof.... so you cant dismiss everything


----------



## cement (Oct 31, 2007)

Sometimes finding solid proof is like grabbing at smoke. 
I didn't say my friend didn't decipher, I was just asking if anyone else (part-time egyptian expert) knows what these pictures say.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't know what they say, cement, but am interested as to why your friend hasn't written any papers on these, conducted any research or publicised his discovery as I'm sure it would be of huge interest to alot of parties... ?


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 31, 2007)

cement said:


> or maybe it is just doodling. maybe you can decipher and then we all would know.



Those bits made me think that your friend hadn't told you. I don't think there is anyone on here who's willing or able to decipher hieroglyphics. 
So what did your friend say they said?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 31, 2007)

Something about their captain being bitten by a snake, wasn't it?


----------



## Australis (Oct 31, 2007)

There is a small group of older gentlemen obsessed with these particular hieroglyphs.
i had the misfortune of a long train trip with two of them in 2004.


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 31, 2007)

no i said that bit... its on one of the websites that i posted that has the same pictures


----------



## Shalinor (Oct 31, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Look at the rest of the thread and you will see various reasons that suggest why it is ridiculous to think that the Egyptians came here. Also research their technology and when the nearest sea voyage of any magnitude was, and this will further prove they couldn't've sailed here. Also think of the sheer massiveness (not a word) of that undertaking! Why would they possibly by pass allll the countries on the way to sail to this middle-of-nowhere island?


 
I know it has moved on a bit from this, but why is it rediculous that the Egyptians came here - you do not need high levels of technology to cross a sea - dumb luck can do it. Also, you do not have to travel across oceans to get here from Africa - logic dictates that if you cannot sail out of sight of land, then don't you can get here with minimal trips out of sight of land.

Don't forget that Aboriginies got here 30K years ago - I'm pretty sure they didn't have sails, etc... What about Easter Island?? There is nothing anywhere near that little scrap of land, yet it supported a large population for god knows how long.

And not to forget that we can no more answer half of the "why's" for what people do today, let alone thousands of years ago...

IMO if you disregard something just because it does not fit with what you have read or been told by "experts" you are drastically limiting yourself.
What are you going to do when they crack the next mystery and re-write their books??


And for the record - yeah, I reacon those carvings are about as ancient as the crap painted at the local scate park.

:|


Finally, Cement, I don't think most of these people have _any_ interest in getting these trophies...


----------



## serenaphoenix (Oct 31, 2007)

i thought it was photoshopped when i looked at the first image - and that was before i read these were supposed to be in Australia.. I'm entirely with Vat and Phil on this one - I'm willing to believe anything that has significant credentials behind it - but my personal opinion is that this is one fantastic joke. Surely the egyptians, who were so obsessed with the afterlife - that even the poorest were mummifed, would have left behind more than a few dodgy carvings in one location.. really? In a trip that enormous, in a new land where they may not have been able to find food or water instantly after months at sea no body died?

Also... newbie made me want to cry and spontaneously combust into nothingness and give up on the whole world.... your complete lack of care for anything but your own tiny insignificant life and your resounding ignorance upsets me.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 31, 2007)

Shalinor said:


> I know it has moved on a bit from this, but *1.* *why is it rediculous that the Egyptians came here* *- you do not need high levels of technology to cross a sea - dumb luck can do it.* Also, you do not have to travel across oceans to get here from Africa - logic dictates that if you cannot sail out of sight of land, then don't you can get here with minimal trips out of sight of land.
> 
> Don't forget that *2. Aboriginies got here 30K years ago - I'm pretty sure they didn't have sails*, etc... What about Easter Island?? There is nothing anywhere near that little scrap of land, yet it supported a large population for god knows how long.


 
1. Like I said in the quote you quoted me.. go back through the thread and read why it is ridiculous. They didn't have the skills, didn't have the need, probably didn't have the desire (as they believed everything they needed was around the Nile), and have never been known to travel anywhere by sea. Let alone as far away as Australia.

2. Aborigines didn't get here from Egypt. They got here from PNG (or thereabouts), which 30K years ago probably was damn easy. Land bridges/shallower seas/landmasses closer.

It is true that isloated populations have had people/animals stumble onto them by chance (like Madagascar's macaque monkeys floating on vegetation mats probably). People have been known/thought to come onto islands etc via sea, but in every case it is a very short trip. And it's usually by accident. Egypt was far too far away for any type of sea voyage, deliberate or not.


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 1, 2007)

A very interesting thread.....
It's worth noting that artefacts/hieroglyphs of the Egyptians have been found at several locations up the east coast of Australia.....this includes most of the bigger gold fields; eg Gympie, Palmer River just to name two.
There's also several large rock piles that have been man made; to be found at locations around the Cooktown area. Two years ago; due to a cyclone; flooding in the Palmer; washed large amounts of top soil from the insides bends of the main Palmer....in doing so; hieroglyphs were left to be seen carved in the bed rock.
Also that year; visiting tourists found two large carved heads.....these were obliviously very old; but one could clearly make out the facial features; eyes, nose, mouth etc. This find was reported on the front page of the local paper - Atherton Tablelander; if i remember correctly.
I have personally seen large symbols carved into the thin quartz coating on the face of a large basalt cliff (fish creek-Palmer River; middle of no where).....one could see that it had in fact been chiselled by hand and implement....These symbols are large enough to be seen from the air.
These finds are by no means strange in the north.....
If one reads the diary of eg James Venture Mulligan (credited to finding gold fields like the palmer) he makes mention of finding what appeared to be ancient workings (old gold mines; shafts etc) not long after discovering the field.
A farmer while putting in fence posts in the rainforest near Kuranda found a Egyptian coin of considerable age in cemented clay......a scarab beetle was uncovered by a few guy's laying a drive way near Irvinebank; Atherton Tablelands.
After what i've seen while prospecting the Palmer; i for one am certain that there was infact early mining activities taking place within this area.
A mate who spent some of his childhood growing up around Gosford; relates a story of an area where he would often go herping......he reckoned the hieroglyphs were numerous; covering quite a large area.
For those that have an interest in Australian pioneering history; a book with some interesting views; is worth a read....."The Savage Shore"....have to google for author. 
Red nut; you may like to read a book called 1421; it discusses the Chinese and their travels through-out the ancient world; in large timber; multi mast; sea-fairing ships.....interesting read. 
To think we were the first; other then early aboriginals is the naive view expressed by those academics who are payed by the government to teach our children what they want us to believe.....or is what they believe as an acceptable theory.
One thing is certain; i'm amazed what i didn't learn in my schooling career; regarding our local history....
Great photo's; thanks very much for sharing......
Cheers indicus


----------



## cement (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, Good on ya Browns. My pleasure mate, glad to see someone enjoy some photos of a scene that blew me away when I was there.
I do have to say, regardless of who carved them, they are a sight to behold, I didn't photogragh all of them, I couldn't. There is just too much there.
For those who enjoy a good bush walk in a place thats fairly alive with wildlife, due to the numerous creeks which are in the area, I don't know if you can really appreciate the feeling you get when you crawl through a small natural rock opening and are faced with over 50metres square of rock art.
I don't really give a rats about other peoples opinions, usually opinions that make themselves out to be very learned and educated, in my opinion (for anyone interested) these people are more flowers then fruit.
So for anyone who enjoyed the photos, good for you, I am glad.

As for the "writing of papers", and doing "research", and "why havent I seen a paper on them" maybe the "research" is what he's doing now, and the "papers" may never be written, depending on what he learns about them.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 1, 2007)

You have no idea how educated anyone is on here... So I hardly think you can judge who is fruit and who is flower.

I doubt very much he is the first person to have seen them, and therefore the first prson to be writing research about them.. But I could be proved wrong.

I do agree that regardless of who carved them they're pretty spectacular looking and certainly have the wow factor though.


----------



## cement (Nov 2, 2007)

Ahhahhaha " Flower!!!!!!!"


----------



## PhilK (Nov 2, 2007)

Any basis to that?


----------



## wood_nymph (Nov 2, 2007)

i really can't see anyone with an level of education in australian or egyptain history or even asic archeaology taking this seriously. as for "average joe" and his ability to get things done good luck with that i'm sure if he belives it hard enough it'll become true


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 2, 2007)

Seems strange the heiroglyphs run horizontally, when in ancient carvings, they're vertical!!!


----------



## PhilK (Nov 2, 2007)

Hahahaha excellent point


----------

